# Telephone Conference group Today at 6pm PST



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/seanphilib/ColoradoSPA.html

I'm going to check this out at 6 pm pacific time.

Anyone else??


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

OK I listened in today and spoke for a little bit as well. I'd definitely recommend this for anyone who is serious about getting better. 

The host, Phil, was very supportive and helpful the entire time. There was a lot of silence, but that was ok as people took turns sharing things. I would definitely recommend at least listening in the next time... you have nothing to lose.


----------



## christina (Nov 28, 2006)

hey, i used to call that line every week about a year ago.. i actually found this site looking for that one.
thank you for the link, i am glad to see it is still going, it helped me a lot.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

i've only called once, but it was pretty helpful and definitely worth trying out.

They don't make you speak unless you want to, you can just listen.

Also, i'd recommend you check out their website first because they have some materials they go over on there. I hadn't checked out any of these materials when I called so i was a little lost.


----------

